# Herf from Tucson



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

It's been a long time since I've posted, but I'm here, and I bring pictures. Behold, a December herf with TheBruce and Dirk at Sullivan's. Cold, but fun.

Dirk and my Dad



























My mom (she didn't really smoke that, I just made her pose for the photo)









Eric (TheBruce)


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun..looks alittle chili as well.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Good to see your still around. Looked like fun!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice pics.. Go hearing you on Dogwatch..


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Erik and Dirk have been around since the beginning. Erik hosted the famous Flor de Baloney split!
It would be great to herf with those guys!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the pics (especially the 'artsy' sepia-tone!) - looks like a fun time.


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like a good time had by all:biggrin:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a great time


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great stuff Heather, glad you're back with bells on, so to speak!  Glad as well to see the herf there with Erik and Dirk joining in! Hope to hear more from them on CL! Awesome stuff! 

CD


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Fun--Cigars, Drinks and a whole lot of good conversation---Nice pictures--Look as if everyone was having a blast!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey!! Glad to see you are still around Heather! Talk to Brent from time to time, he says you are doing well and very busy with running the shop and all. Herf looks like it was a great time.


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Man! That Erik The Bruce guy sure is hot!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

glad you guys enjoyed yourselves. if not...you guys are some pretty good actors


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like we missed a pretty good time!!!


----------

